# 2008 Twisted Fairy Tale Party (finally!)



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

I've added some pics in my album


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

Great pics, and what a neat idea.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I LOVE this! May I use this in my invitation this year? Please!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Great pics and fabulous poem! Thanks so much for sharing *


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Feel free to steal....I know I do! Isn't sharing what this forum is all about?!?
Only 7 months to go!!!!!!


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you! I thought of a similar idea for my invitation but there's no way I could put together rhyme as good as yours.


----------

